

"Computers are useless. They can only give you answers" -- Pablo Picasso(?) - adm

"Computers are useless. They can only give you answers" -- Pablo Picasso(?)<p>What you fellows think about this?
======
Majid
the point he was trying to make is that its the human that comes up with the
question, which is by far the most important thing. Bad question means you
will always get a bad answer.

